# Saying Hi - Newb



## George Rivers (20/6/14)

Hi All!
New to the forum,
wanted to say hello!

-G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (20/6/14)

Hi 

Welcome to the forum, make yourself at home and enjoy the journey


----------



## Andre (20/6/14)

George Rivers said:


> Hi All!
> New to the forum,
> wanted to say hello!
> 
> -G


Most welcome to the forum. Where are you from - see the flag below your avatar is not a South African flag? How long have you been vaping?


----------



## Alex (21/6/14)

Hey @George Rivers, welcome here


----------



## BhavZ (21/6/14)

Welcome @George Rivers. Hope you enjoy your stay here. 

Happy Vaping! 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## Dr Evil (21/6/14)

Howdy and welcome

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Yiannaki (21/6/14)

Welcome 

Now for some pics of your vaping gear 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppie (21/6/14)

@George Rivers - welcome


----------

